# Theo won't swim!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh.... seriously he could NOT be cuter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooo excited that I get to meet him in just two days!!!!!!!!! btw... your son is adorable too!!!!

I wonder if he'll get brave come sunday... I find pups are a bit nervous... until they see how much fun the big kids are having!! Charge up your batteries now!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thank you!! I hope he does decide to take the plunge on Sunday. I don't want him to keep being afraid. I think he'll do it. I hope! I can't wait to meet your pups either!! They are soooooooooooooooo cute together! I was thinking about bringing my pug, but not sure. Maybe I'll leave him home for out first time at the dog park.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, be aware that sometimes puppies don't know how to conserve their energy. They'll swim out until they're exhausted and then can have trouble and panic trying to get back. That being said from the world's most overprotective mother btw. lol ALSO, Theo is so adorable and that pic of Theo and your son in the backround is priceless !!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh wow, I didn't even think of that! Thanks for the warning. Theo does really tire himself out just running at the park. I can imagine how he'll be swimming. Hmmmm


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

So maybe bathing suits are in order? NOT - I'll jump in with my clothes on, this girl isn't puttin on a bathing suit at the dog park, LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

One thing I've always noticed with my dogs is they don't have much interest in swimming if there is no purpose. They have to be chasing a bumper or ball to retrieve in order to do more than just wade through the water. On Sunday, when you are with other dogs, would be a good time to try this. That way if he won't go retrieve whatever it is you've thrown another dog can get it for him. Plus he'll have the added incentive of following the other dogs. I'm sure he'll come around sooner or later... good luck! Very cute pictures by the way!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! Great idea. I was trying to throw sticks into the water, but my son had fallen asleep in my arms, so the sticks were more like twigs, lol. I think Sunday should be better. I wonder.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

JensDreamboy said:


> Oh wow, I didn't even think of that! Thanks for the warning. Theo does really tire himself out just running at the park. I can imagine how he'll be swimming. Hmmmm


 
You might want to consider one of the doggy life vests. He might be a little scared after "biting off more than he could chew" first time out. It could also avoid you having to go in for a water rescue !!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh yea, I saw dogs with those on in pictures, I think they were pictures on the dog park's website. I'll have to check those out. Cute, too


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Julie made a great point...maybe he'll be 'monkey-see-monkey-do' when other dogs are in the water. I hope so! I love your Theo...just a doll. 
AF was a waterboy! He never had a problem diving right in, I hope Theo will be too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's one place that I've used for some support materials for Cody. They have life vests too. http://www.handicappedpets.com/vest/pa/


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow Theo is a handsome boy!!! He looks so grown up now compared to your avatar!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

you know what... I'm not sure you have to worry about bringing your pug... last year we had dog of all sizes and shapes. Some were soo tiny... there are bound to be some friends his size too. Maybe even sweet little Barroo will love him?? (She's Linus's sister btw... a cute as a button little bloodhound girl).


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

What a happy looking boy!!! That second to last photo is beautiful


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I loved your pix! He is so adorable and those are some really fun photos of him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great pictures of Theo. He is young yet and will be a swimmer for sure.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is getting so big and is as cute as ever. I love the one of him running at the camera with your son in the background. I think with time or being around other dogs he might be more brave in the water.


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

My Jake also refused to swim at that age, even with his ball on the water just out of reach, he would paw at it and that just pushed the ball out further. After numerous attempts to get him to swim I carried him out about 10 feet and let him go toward shore, he swam out but wouldn't go back in even though he knew he could swim. It took watching other dogs swimming to finally get him to go for it. Good luck.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just adorable, great pictures.


----------

